# Bacon Season has arrived



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 31, 2019)

A few weeks ago our Costco had bellies on sale so I picked up two nice ones to make into bacon. I like to dry cure and cold smoke my bacon. I had planned on smoking on the 24th of October, but life got in the way so Smoke day will be Nov 2nd. I will be cold smoking and plan on smoking 18 hours straight through. I will use cobb pellets. I may mix in some cherry too. After smoking I will age the bacon for 5-7 days then vac pack for the freezer. 

As usual I used _Digging Dogs Universal cure calculator_ for the cure mix. I will dry season the slabs tonight when I take them out of the vac packs to dry and form the pellicle. I season with white pepper, cracked black pepper and garlic powder (no measurements I sprinkle on until it looks good).













I cut the bellies into thirds for curing. Fits better in my fridge and I can use gallon sized vac pack bags. 







Cure calculated for one of the slabs







Weigh each slab prior to calculating the cure.







I write the weight, cure mix, and date started on all bags. 













More to come Saturday.


----------



## 73saint (Oct 31, 2019)

Looks good!  I've got 43lbs that have been drying all week, waiting for the storms to clear.  Was going to start cold smoking this morning but it was still raining...so I'm going home at lunch to get them going!


----------



## Slow42 (Oct 31, 2019)

I haven’t make belly bacon before but your process looks like something I could handle. I see there is 2% salt in the cure seems low is that normal or just the % to your liking. And the sugar is that a normal amount? Thanks


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 31, 2019)

Slow42 said:


> I haven’t make belly bacon before but your process looks like something I could handle. I see there is 2% salt in the cure seems low is that normal or just the % to your liking. And the sugar is that a normal amount? Thanks



Yes those are both normal. Especially when using cure #1.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Oct 31, 2019)

Looking good! How much were the bellies there? Ours run about $3.29 lb would love to find some cheaper.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 31, 2019)

Great Start, Case!!
Thirds work best for me too---Gallon Bags & they fit nice on my MES racks.
Look like nice Bellies!!
Be back for Final Pics. Slurp.

Bear


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 31, 2019)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Looking good! How much were the bellies there? Ours run about $3.29 lb would love to find some cheaper.



These were on sale for $2.29/# normally $2.79/#


----------



## sawhorseray (Oct 31, 2019)

Those bellys look to be perfect for bacon, a lot nicer than I was able to find at a local Mexican meat market, and at a better price. I've got a Costco card and now I know where to look. Thanks for posting, LIKE. RAY


----------



## fivetricks (Oct 31, 2019)

Costco is an excellent resource for large slab/primals. Plus you get case discounts!


----------



## browneyesvictim (Oct 31, 2019)

Nice thick ones there! Looking good Case!


----------



## disco (Oct 31, 2019)

Watching!


----------



## foamheart (Oct 31, 2019)

Nice to see ya back old man, looking forward to that yearly wooden boat campout!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Oct 31, 2019)

Nice start waiting for finish and some sammies or eggs and taters.

Warren


----------



## Sowsage (Oct 31, 2019)

Cant wait to see the finished product!  Looking good!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 31, 2019)

foamheart said:


> Nice to see ya back old man, looking forward to that yearly wooden boat campout!



Hi Kevin! The last couple of years I have canceled the boat gathering I host. The Forest service changed the reservation system and now it's almost impossible to get the sites that we used to camp at. 

Still out boating and camping in at other venues. Always hosting a group potluck. This year I cooked at two events. Here's a few photos of the fun we've been having.

Great Oregon Steam Up







Yep that's My tractor!







Toledo Oregon Wooden Boat show:


----------



## foamheart (Oct 31, 2019)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Hi Kevin! The last couple of years I have canceled the boat gathering I host. The Forest service changed the reservation system and now it's almost impossible to get the sites that we used to camp at.
> 
> Still out boating and camping in at other venues. Always hosting a group potluck. This year I cooked at two events. Here's a few photos of the fun we've been having.
> 
> ...



Wow Would I be right in calling her a Ketch? Thats a good looking boat. I also  even further up, like that wooden steamer. Nice Pictures.


----------



## Winterrider (Oct 31, 2019)

Will be watching. Can't find bellies here.
Sweet looking tractor...


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 1, 2019)

Good to have you back on here Case!
Bet that bacon will be good!
Al


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 1, 2019)

Forgot to post this photo, been air drying in the fridge for several days now. 

Will start smoking Saturday morning and plan on rolling straight through 18 hours. Cobb & Cherry mix has been decided on.

Seasoned the slabs with White pepper, Cracked black pepper, Garlic Powder.


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Nov 1, 2019)

Watching.....


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 4, 2019)

Saturday was smoke day. Started the smoke at 5am, ended at 10pm. Ambient temps started at 23°f, hit a high of 66°f and ended at 34°f. Used a 50/50 mix of cherry and cob pellets. The bellies are aging in the fridge until friday. I cut them into thirds and vac-pac Friday.








Lighting the AmazeN expando tube. It burned 9 hours on the first load! That's a record. Longest I've had this tube burn was 8 hours.







Into the smoker.







Half way through time for more pellets







Done! Nice golden light smoke.













Resting in the fridge for 5 days, then these will be cut into thirds and vac-packed for the freezer


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 4, 2019)

Yup---That'll be Mighty Tasty, Case!!
Good Looking Bacon!!
Nice Job,
Like.

Bear


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 4, 2019)

Bearcarver said:


> Yup---That'll be Mighty Tasty, Case!!
> Good Looking Bacon!!
> Nice Job,
> Like.
> ...



Thanks Bear! Going camping this weekend and we'll be sampling a pound or so!


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 5, 2019)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Resting in the fridge for 5 days, then these will be cut into thirds and vac-packed for the freezer



Case is there any special reason for the 5 day rest post smoke? 

Chris


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 5, 2019)

gmc2003 said:


> Case is there any special reason for the 5 day rest post smoke?
> 
> Chris



It helps  with the texture. Firms it up a bit more. More moisture is lost so when you cook it up there's less (in the words of George Costanza) "Shrinkage".


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Nov 5, 2019)

I don't care who you are that is damn funny....ROFLMAO


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 8, 2019)

Finally packed and ready for the freezer. 18 packs total. For us that's enough for 8 months. Which puts us almost back into bacon season again!


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Nov 8, 2019)

Now that's a ton of bacon!


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 8, 2019)

That looks really good, My first attempt is getting the pulled from the cure today. Fingers crossed it worked. 

Thanks for the photos Case. At least I'll know if I'm heading in the right direction.

Chris


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 8, 2019)

Smokin' in AZ said:


> Now that's a ton of bacon!



Close just 1982 pounds shy


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 8, 2019)

gmc2003 said:


> That looks really good, My first attempt is getting the pulled from the cure today. Fingers crossed it worked.
> 
> Thanks for the photos Case. At least I'll know if I'm heading in the right direction.
> 
> Chris



Thanks. Hopefully yours turns out fantastic!


----------

